

Ask PG: What Counts as a Founder in the App? - divia

My team has one team member who wrote a bunch (maybe 1/3?) of the code we have so far and who is very into the idea of working on the startup with us, but who can't work on it very much now because he has a job that he isn't ready to leave.  He definitely can't move to California, but he wants to do as much as he has time to on nights and weekends.  He will have have equity.  My question is, for the purpose of questions on the application, is he considered a founder?
======
pg
A founder is someone with significant equity.

~~~
dcurtis
Do you consider someone who receives significant equity after the company
formation a founder? For example, employee number 3 or 4 or 5?

This has nothing to do with the application, just a question of opinion.

~~~
alaskamiller
That's dependent on the original founding team. Reddit has 4 founders as far
as they're concerned, Aaron Swartz seems to be written out of their corporate
history.

